# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رنکیگ  دانشگاه ایران (Usnews)

## shirin....s

سلام  دوستان سایت Usnews واسه 2020 بهترین دانشگاه  هاروبر اساس عملکرد پژوهشی و رتبه بندی  شون  اعتبار دانشگاه و همینطور میزان رضایت دانشجو هاشون دسته بندی کردن (اگه اشتباه ترجمه نکرده باشم) خوب دوستان من پزشکی و بالینی ایران و انتخاب کردم شما میتونید هر رشته و کشوری که مد نظرتونه رو انتخاب کنید درضمن فقط دانشگاه نیست درکل برید تو سایت متوجه میشد https://www.google.com/search?q=Usne....com/education

----------


## shirin....s

پزشکی ایران :Yahoo (4):   بازم  میگم رشته های دیگه ای هم هست :Yahoo (110):

----------


## shirin....s

اینم برای مهندسی مکانیک " برق "هوافضا وعمران


اینم مهندسی ایران :Yahoo (83):

----------


## shirin....s



----------


## shirin....s

نمیدونم چرا واسه ایران رشته هنروعلوم انسانی اصلا نیست اینم میزارم واسه اروپاست

----------


## shirin....s

مرسی که هیچکس نیست :32:

----------


## A.H.M

> پزشکی ایران  بازم  میگم رشته های دیگه ای هم هست


پرچم tums همیشه بالاست
خیلی به این رنکینگ ها اهمیت نده چون اینا اکثرا برحسب مقاله و هیئت علمی میسنجن
من یجا دیدم نوشیروانی بابل از تهران جلوتر بود 
همینجا هم تو یکی از عکسا دانشگاه ازاد رو از تهران جلوتر نوشتع

----------


## shirin....s

خیلی میبخشید ولی شما دقت نکردین :Yahoo (110):  این براساس عملکرد علمی و اعتبار دانشگاه و رضایت دانشجوها از اون دانشگاه هستش درضمن اعتبار این نظر سنجی خیلی بالاتر از کیو اس شما برید داخل سایت کاملا متوجه میشید درضمن ایران پزشکیش در اروپا و امریکا اعتبار خوبی نداره ولی در رابطه با رشته مهندسی اعتبارخیلی خوبی داریم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Pcstud

> خیلی میبخشید ولی شما دقت نکردین این براساس عملکرد علمی و اعتبار دانشگاه و رضایت دانشجوها از اون دانشگاه هستش درضمن اعتبار این نظر سنجی خیلی بالاتر از کیو اس شما برید داخل سایت کاملا متوجه میشید درضمن ایران پزشکیش در اروپا و امریکا اعتبار خوبی نداره ولی در رابطه با رشته مهندسی اعتبارخیلی خوبی داریم


سلام. راستی برای من سواله که چرا توی پزشکی اعتبار نداریم؟ یعنی پزشکی ما ضعیفه؟ مدرن نیست؟

----------


## shirin....s

[QUOTE=Pcstud;1547275]سلام. راستی برای من سواله که چرا توی پزشکی اعتبار نداریم؟ یعنی پزشکی ما ضعیفه؟ مدرن نیست؟[/QUOTEنه اتفاقا به نظرم سطح اساتید و دانشجوها بالاست ولی به دلیل تحریم ها خوب دانشجوی خارجی کم هستش اون امنیتی که تو کشورهای اسیایی هست ما نداریم(البته این تیکه نظر شخصی منه)اخرین مسئله هم باز به خاطر تحریم از یه سری امکانات پیشرفته نمیتونیم استفاده کنیم ولی شما اگه توجه میکردید کره در بعضی جنبه ها امتیازش خیلی پایین تر از ایران ولی باز خیلیا من جمله ایرانیا میرن اونجادرس میخونن به نظرم تبلیغات هم خیلی موثره :Yahoo (35):

----------

